# When to introduce fry



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I've just read that at about 3 months a gertrude's blue eye rainbowfish is about full grown. My little guy is 3.5 months old. I'm trying to decide which tank to put him in and when. The tanks both have the same water parameters, and they take the same food -- Hikari First Bites, Hikari Micro Pellets, BBS, frozen Cyclops and live tubifex worms.

The first tank has three dwarf spotted rasbora, the momma Gertrude's, and a bristlenose. I wanted to put him in there, but the rasbora chased off two smaller rasboras keeping them from eating and I lost them. The other tank has my CPDs, dwarf chain loach, algae eating goby and two darters.

Which tank should I put him in and is it safe to put him in now?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I dont really see anything that should cause you a problem in the tank with the Darter. Id try that but watch closely as sometimes any newly introduced fish will be taken as an intruder and checked out initially but then left alone. *


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you Jim. The little guy is looking mature each day. I will try this weekend.


----------

